# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Bye- Bye  Thailand

## SAMI

Wenngleich viele nach Thailand auswandern möchten, schon seit einiger Zeit findet eine Bewegung in die andere Richtung statt und viele Expats sagen: Bye-Bye Thailand
Für viele scheint Thailand ein Paradies und nicht wenige möchten nach Thailand auswandern, für andere jedoch, die sich diesen "Traum" erfüllt haben, überwiegt Enttäuschung und Frustration. Besonders in den letzten Jahren haben viele, auch aus unserem Freundeskreis dem Land den Rücken gekehrt und sind entweder in Ihre Heimatländer oder andere asiatische Länder übergesiedelt. Woran liegt´s ?

Thailand hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren sehr stark verändert und das nicht unbedingt zu seinem Vorteil. War man damals noch neugierig auf die Farangs und, auch wenn man Sie als Wesen von einem anderen Stern ansah, so war man meist freundlich. Mittlerweile findet man diese Freundlichkeit meist nur noch, wenn dafür etwas, sprich Geld, zu erwarten ist.

Der stellvertretende, thailändische Ministerpräsident Suthep Thaugsuban brachte es vor ein paar Wochen auf den Punkt: Farangs seien nicht zu respektieren. Fairerweise muß man sagen, daß er diese Äußerung im Zusammenhang mit ausländischen Wahlbeobachtern tat und trotzdem, er sprach damit genau das aus, was man als in Thailand lebender Ausländer erfährt.

Man wird als wandelnde ATM Maschine oder prall gefüllter Geldbeutel angesehen, auch bei uns vergeht kaum ein Tag an dem sich nicht jemand Geld ausleihen will. Ausleihen ? In Thailand ist dies gleichbedeutend mit nicht rückzahlbar und vor allem dann, wenn man sich das Geld von einem Farang leiht. Es interessiert Thailänder nicht im Geringsten, daß ein Ausländer für sein Geld arbeiten muß, während man selbst sich lieber den angenehmen Seiten des Lebens zuwendet.

Vor einiger Zeit, ich war auf einem Visumtrip nach Penang, Malaysia, lernte ich eine junge Kanadierin kennen. Sie haßen uns, meinte Sie und meinte damit die Thais, dafür das wir Geld haben und sehen nicht, daß ich dafür täglich gut 14 Stunden arbeiten muß, während die Thais rumsitzen und Whiskey trinken.

Thailand im Jahr 2011 ist ein tief gespaltenes Land, Neuwahlen stehen vor der Tür, die wahrscheinlich in der üblichen Situation enden werden. Man überzieht sich gegenseitig mit Prozessen, wegen Stimmenkaufes, etc..., ein endloses Theater. Die politische Zukunft des Landes ist mehr als ungewiß, um das Wort düster nicht zu gebrauchen.

Gelinde gesagt schockiert, war ich am gestrigen Morgen, als mich ein alter Freund, der seit gut 30 Jahren in Chiang Mai lebt, anrief: Ich werde Ende des Jahres nach England zurückgehen, ich habe die Schnauze von Thailand gestrichen voll, die dauernde Abzocke, all die Lügen und Betrügereien, es reicht, erklärte er.

Anfangs des Jahres hatte bereits ein anderer guter Freund Thailand verlassen, er lebte seit 20 Jahren in der Stadt und der Tenor war der selbe. In seinem Fall kamen noch mehrere Wohnungseinbrüche hinzu, die man mittlerweile wohl einkalkulieren muß.

Würde man mich heute fragen, ob Thailand ein empfehlenswertes Auswanderland ist, würde ich mit einem klaren NEIN antworten

----------


## marrai

Also ich bin da etwas anderer meinung. Erstens sollte man vorher wissen worauf man sich einlässt. Dann trifft dieses in dieser extreme nur in gegenden auf wo viele touristen sind.( phuket samui pattaya chiang mai ) Dann bin ich überzeugt das man fast gleichberechtigt ist wenn man die sprache beherscht.Und das geht (siehe pok pok farang) Auch wenn man nur im unterhemd da sitzt seine bierchen weg trinkt und sich nicht im thai alltag einbringt hat nattürlich keiner respekt vor den farangs.  Wir gehen auch da hin wo die touris noch mangelware sind und da wir ja schon über 50 sind wird das sicherlich auch noch die letzten jahre so bleiben. Auch geh ich nich des billigen f.... nach thailand, ich identifiziere mich halt mit der lebensweise. Die ich aber erst richtig im rentenalter geniesen kann. Sollte ich krank werden würd ich auch gerne drüben sein,es soll ja gute und günstige pflege ideen drüben geben.

----------

